# New to the site pics of my Aquasport



## esmith (May 28, 2011)

Hello all, I have found myself reading this forum for a while now and figured I'd post up. I'm not sure my boat is really a microskiff or not but oh well. I have an Aquasport Striper 165. Here is a picture of it and a picture of me with a Jack Crevalle in it.

I fish mostly in Mobile Bay but I am thinking about running out to a rig for some snapper here soon.....!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Always liked that little aquasport hull, hows it ride?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

how far out ? do you go to get to the rigs ? 
nice sled -go for it , i've seen lots o jet skis fishn the rigs 
welcome -anytide


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

this was my dream boat when i was a boy.

i wished every birthday it would come... but never did


----------



## esmith (May 28, 2011)

Some of the closest spots I've caught red snapper on are 3 miles out in the Gulf...Not too bad! Just have to wait for the weather and wind to be right! 

The hull rides very well in my opinion. I don't have a ton of experience on different boats, especially ones this size, but it gets on top of the chop that Mobile Bay is notorious for. In bigger rolling chop it is not so comfortable. 

I need to take my GPS on it to get an idea of the speed but I think I can get around 30 or so out of it while alone on the boat. 

So far in solo trips I have averaged around 6 miles per gallon. 

One modification it has- My dad had the cooler area under the seat turned into a livewell before he bought it. 

I also just installed these blue LED courtesy lights- Pretty sweet.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a great boat, and a hell of a Jack!!!! Great fuel economy and plenty of boat to do anything within reason. Enjoy the heck out of it, you have made a great investment.


----------



## esmith (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! Here is a picture someone took of me fishing at a reef in the bay here. They put it up on a local fishing site and said it was the smallest boat they had ever seen at the reef!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like the boat hes using isnt much bigger than yours lol


----------



## esmith (May 28, 2011)

Haha That was just about my reply.


----------

